# tower box stand plans?



## tvtrav

Anyone have plans for a tower box stand? I would like to build a two man stand 12 - 15 feet off the ground.

Thanks..


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Industrial/warehouse shelving works good. Just go buy a metal tripod. By the time you build a wooden stand and hunt in it for 5 years, you will have to replace a good bit of it.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Mine is built from an old windmill and is about 12' at the platform. Salvaged it from my uncles junk pile. You can find them lying around here and there on old farmsteads. Just make sure you ask.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## BenelliBlaster

With the way steel prices are these days I would just go out and purchase one. Unless you can find or salvage old steel to use you would be better to look at Cableas, fleet farm, etc... It is about a $wash$ when you calculate quality and time into it.

I had to buy some metal for one of my classes this past month and I'm paying three times more than what it was going for last year at this time.


----------



## mr.trooper

I agree with using a Metal Trypod from a windmill or something. Also, if your up to it, you cold design a decent one yourself for prety cheap, but yould require more work. Something like this:

3" stainless pipes for the legs cemented a good 18-24" down into the ground; bolt, or weld some cheap 1/8" alluminum sheeting over the frame if needed. Cover with a quick coat of brown Krylon, and youv got a sturdy tower that doesnt stick out TOO bad.

Or maybee just use a windmill stand and put some alluminum plating on it. Cheap, and weather resistant.


----------



## Quackkills9

I have two 6x6, two 4x4 box stands and they are esay to make, just like a ice house, just make sure your post go further up and easier to add the floor and sides than making them shorter then have to add 6 ft for walls and height... good luck and I hope you succeed on making your box stands, they are very nice when its cold or rainy out, add insulation if its cold out sometimes and would be warmer and heat will stay more longer if insulation is added.. I use sunflower heater... good luck!


----------



## jbaincfl

We use 4x4x12'. Build this and put the floor on one end of the 4x4s. Then use 2x2s for the walls and put them up and screw to the floor. Also use a couple bolts between the walls and going into the floor. Then you slide the roof on top. You can add plexiglass windows if you want.

We used to use the 16' 4x4s and build it in one piece, but it is hard to move and you need an army to put it up. If you use treatded lumber they will last for years. The one I have right now is 6 years old and there is no sign of rotting or any problems. The one I had before this one lasted 6 years and we tipped it over and used the 4x4s on the one I have now. The math tells me that they are now 12 years old and still in great shape.
The only reason we started over was because I wanted more room. I went from 4x4 to 4x6.

Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## BBMK

can any one help me with plans to build a box stand


----------

